# What's the go-to rod/reel setup?



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a new rod and reel combo to do inshore and a little freshwater fishing. What's everyone's opinion of a decently priced but good quality rod and reel combo? Line recommendation as well?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

penn battles for the reel with 8-15lbs braid. this is what i started out with.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

there are Waaaaaaaaaaaaay too many choices out there. Generally speaking you want a a 3000 or 4000 size spinning reel in a good brand (Shimano, Okuma, Penn and others) with a 7' or 7.5' medium to medium heavy rod. That'll do most of the stuff you want fishing for Specks, Reds and Flounder.
btw --- you'll wind up with a whole bunch of rods and reels eventually if you are a fisherman so don't stress too much over THIS purchase:whistling:


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Agreed with the others so far for the most part, though I like my gear even lighter most of the time. My go-to right now for switching back and forth is a 2500 series reel spooled with 12lb braid on a 7' medium rod.

Currently: 
-Quantum Smoke 25-series reel (SL25PTsA)
-Piscifun 12lb Dyneema braid - cheap, efficient, battle tested for me
-Tsunami Airwave Inshore 7' Medium Fast rod (TSAWIS-701MF)


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I fish 2000, 2500, 3000, 4000
Stradic Ci4+ 
7-8' Star Seagis


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

My first choice in my lineup is always a stradic 5000FJ on a 7' teramar medium


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My inshore (freshwater) go-to's are 1-Battle 3000 (10 lb mono), 2-Battle's 4000 (30 lb braid). All have medium 7 ft rods. They don't break the bank and when I wear the drags out, Ocean Master is a trip worth taking them to! 

Heck on my 4000 the other day, I caught a jet ski and gave the drag a work out!!! Still going strong after that and catching SEVERAL bulls!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just as a reference (and I agree with the above about way too many variations depending on what YOUR personal preference may be)- MY inshore go to is lite tackle- a good 3000 series reel (mostly Quantum reels) and a 6.5' or even a 7' rod, med to a heavy action depending on the lures I may plan on using. I usually have a Smoke 50PTs standing at the ready in case something larger comes along.
A single good in between reel might be a 4000 series reel on a similar rod setup - that is if I could only choose one- and just take note, a lot of manufacturers may use the same reel body and / or same size drag washers in a couple different models- making the only real difference line capacity (spool size)... just food for thought. You might notice that between some 4000 and 5000 reels.
So- Rod/reel choices sorta depends on what you plan to target regularly, where you usually fish, and your choice of bait/ lure on a regular basis. Shop around at some of the local shops, ask questions, pick some up. See what you like... You've already got a good start, asking questions here. 
Hope this was helpful- 
Mike


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations guys. I have a few older rods and reels that aren't so great but really wanted to get something new to use. I ended up getting a shimano solstace 2500 rod and reel combo. No idea how good it'll hold up but it feels great so I'm happy so far. I just wanted something that was comfortable to throw lures with and maybe float some shrimp or whatever. 

I ended up using 20lb powerpro on it also, I've never used powerpro before but it seems like it's pretty popular. The 150yd spool fit on this reel almost perfectly.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

jetajockey said:


> Thanks for the recommendations guys. I have a few older rods and reels that aren't so great but really wanted to get something new to use. I ended up getting a shimano solstace 2500 rod and reel combo. No idea how good it'll hold up but it feels great so I'm happy so far. I just wanted something that was comfortable to throw lures with and maybe float some shrimp or whatever.
> 
> I ended up using 20lb powerpro on it also, I've never used powerpro before but it seems like it's pretty popular. The 150yd spool fit on this reel almost perfectly.


Good reel, I have one on a 2 pc Wright & McGill surf rod I got for one Fathers Day- we keep in the Mustang for travel. We broke it in a couple years ago on a bunch of bonito off the beach! It performed real well! 
Congrats!


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Bonito on the beach, that sounds like fun. I hope it holds up well, we'll see I guess. 

If you see someone putting around blackwater in an old boat who doesn't look like he knows what he's doing, stop and say hi.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

jetajockey said:


> Bonito on the beach, that sounds like fun. I hope it holds up well, we'll see I guess.
> 
> If you see someone putting around blackwater in an old boat who doesn't look like he knows what he's doing, stop and say hi.


I don't get over that way too often- but sure thing! Want to heat up that drag on some little Bobo's, let me know.
Tight lines friend!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

jetajockey said:


> Thanks for the recommendations guys. I have a few older rods and reels that aren't so great but really wanted to get something new to use. I ended up getting a shimano solstace 2500 rod and reel combo. No idea how good it'll hold up but it feels great so I'm happy so far. I just wanted something that was comfortable to throw lures with and maybe float some shrimp or whatever.
> 
> I ended up using 20lb powerpro on it also, I've never used powerpro before but it seems like it's pretty popular. The 150yd spool fit on this reel almost perfectly.


Good choice on size and reel. I started out with Penn Battle 4000 combos. They would definitely catch fish but were very heavy and I couldn't feel what was going on very well. I've moved down to all 2500 and 3000 series reels, and light/medium-fast rods. I get a much better feel for what's happening on the end of my line. My spec catches have gone up, and I still have no problem handling bulls. I also am using 20b PowerPro braid.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have too many setups to count, but the one I grab if I'm wading, backpacking the beach or for a spontaneous road trip is my Penn Conflict 2500 with 15lb Spiderwire Stealth braid on a Fenwick HMG 7' medium-fast Rod rated 8-14lb. That rod can throw more weight options in lures and such and still has enough tip flex for throwing a freelined live bait if needed.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

its all a matter of preference 

only you can answer that question because there probably isn't 2 guys the same here using the same reel on the same rod using the same line, throwing the same lure 

3000 series reel
7'2" fast action med rod 
30lb braid 

brand is preference some guys like ugly sticks some like GLoomis. I wouldn't spend more then 100.00 on a combo at first. figure out how much fishing you are actually going to be doing once a weekend once every 2 weeks once a month or 4x a week. once you start fine tuning your skills with artificial lures then a person can really direct you in which rod and reel to buy. The weight and action of your lure should be balanced with rod and reel. ( same goes for bait ) weight of sinker vs depth and type of fish targeting will determine what type of rod and reel.

but to go out and spend around 300 on a combo right away isn't a good idea later you will find that you want certain things that cater to your style of fishing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Go buy the one that you think looks the best. The one that you think, "Hey, that'll look cool in a pic with my fish." Stella, Van Staal, Zeebas, etc. And I would spool it with 65 lb Power Pro. Big trout around here.


----------

